# Kinked hose



## gamby (Feb 29, 2008)

I just finished washing a house and am tired of unkinking my hose. Nothing like being on a ladder and having to unwind a pressured hose. I know there are swivels but the ones i've seen are 3/8th fittings on both ends which would mean adding a snap connector and increasing the weight on gun end or whip hose. How do you more experienced pros handle this ?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

.........


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> .........


Is that supposed to be a bump or something?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I hear you, but I've never thought it was _that _much of a problem for me. I usually pull enough hose to where I'm working, lay it out on the ground in an "S" pattern and and then go up the ladder. Seems to work for me.........


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I hear you, but I've never thought it was _that _much of a problem for me. I usually pull enough hose to where I'm working, lay it out on the ground in an "S" pattern and and then go up the ladder. Seems to work for me.........


Me too :thumbsup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Sounds Kiinky


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

gamby said:


> I just finished washing a house and am tired of unkinking my hose. Nothing like being on a ladder and having to unwind a pressured hose. I know there are swivels but the ones i've seen are 3/8th fittings on both ends which would mean adding a snap connector and increasing the weight on gun end or whip hose. How do you more experienced pros handle this ?


Higher pressure nozzles.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Is that supposed to be a bump or something?


It is a symbol of self-restraint. Can't delete the op, and can't edit it with less than 4 charcters.


----------

